# Archispirostreptus gigas (giant african millipede) terrarium?????



## Zlitni (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey, my name is Leonard, 26 yr old from DK. I have a pacmanfrog, and are working on a new tank for two crested geckos (and maybe a millipede)....
I have som few questions I couldn't find on the net:

1) Which terrarium size do a giant african millipede needs? I have a tank which are *80x40 cm (LxW)*, is that enough for one?

2) Are they social? I know they don't hurt each other, but when I'm saying social, I mean, would the millipede be *lonely* if I only have one? (have heard that for example bearded dragons can be lonely).

3)I've read a lot of caresheets who says that crested geckos and archispirostreptus gigas can go together in the same tank. Is that really true?

4) What about poison/toxin? Can it hurt my *crested geckos* or *me*?

5) I've read that archispirostreptus gigas eats compost, but crested geckos can't stand it, so I were thinking, what do they eat else? what about fresh fruit?

Thank you very much. Looking forward to be active in this forum and hear from you all!
Leonard


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 22, 2013)

Great to hear that you're interested in pedes. Welcome to the forum! 

Disclaimer: I have not owned the particular species you're interested in, but millipede care is pretty similar among most species. 

1. I feel most comfortable providing 2L x 3L minimum (L being length of the biggest pede). Since females can reach 30 Cm or more, I'd go a little bigger if you're housing large adults. You can keep em in big plastic tubs (even if that's not optimal for viewing). Depth is also very important for A. Gigas, especially if you're planning on breeding, you should probably provide like 20 cm deep substrate.

2. I wouldn't confidently say millipedes can get _lonely_, per se, but they seem to have a preference for close proximity, and happily crawl over each other even when there's plenty of space to spread out. Since you're in Europe you can easily purchase numerous A. gigas, and as an envious US collector who can't get them without paying through the nose, I SAY GO FOR IT.

3. I have read this as well, but never tried it myself. However, different millipede species can coexist peacefully. I've got a mixed species tank (D. macracanthus and C. spinigerus) that is currently producing tons of babies. 

4. Unless you're allergic or ingest the toxin/get it in your eyes, you should be fine. I've been oozed on without incident and I'm ridiculously reactive to everything. If your gecko ingested it, I'm not sure how bad the reaction would be. 

5. Millipedes don't eat compost, exactly. The bulk of their diet is rotten wood/leaves. A lot of newbies make the mistake of not supplying these vital foods, which is why their pedes die off in a few months (I sadly made this mistake myself as a kid). Many of them enjoy fresh fruits such as melon or cucumber as an occasional treat, though. 

I hope you like it here. We always need new blood on the Myriapod subforum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zlitni (Apr 22, 2013)

Cavedweller ---> I would said very very much thank you for your answer! You're the new 'GrifTheGreat' (a very good-knowledge user on FrogForum.net in the pacman-section), just in millipedes instead of pacman-frogs (i have a pacman)   It's a compliment...
I think I would wait for buying an gigas untill after the crested geckos, because then I have to have a new tank for it, and that's gonna be later, but for sure I would buy one... you really mean that they can go in big plastic tubes??? how nice


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 22, 2013)

Hahaha you praise me too highly! I've just done lots of reading up on pedes. Many users here are faaar more knowledgable than I am.  

Tubs, not tubes (though a tubular enclosure could be quite interesting). A big plastic storage tub with some small airholes is a good enclosure for really big pedes like A. gigas. 

Since you're in Europe, you've got a whole lot of other pedes available to you besides A. gigas. Not that I'm discouraging you from buying some, they are quite awesome. Just figured you should know that there are many other awesome options out there. 

Pacman frogs are great, and cresties too. You'll have to post photos of them in the Vertebrate subforum!


----------



## Zlitni (Apr 23, 2013)

Cavedweller said:


> Since you're in Europe, you've got a whole lot of other pedes available to you besides A. gigas. Not that I'm discouraging you from buying some, they are quite awesome. Just figured you should know that there are many other awesome options out there.


The A. gigas are the most interessting, because it's the biggest and it's black n red 



Cavedweller said:


> Pacman frogs are great, and cresties too. You'll have to post photos of them in the Vertebrate subforum!


Where's the 'vertebrate subforum'? 

---------- Post added 04-23-2013 at 10:49 AM ----------

PS. why is it called *arachno*fobia if you're afraid of spiders (like me), but not other arachnos such as scorpions and millipedes???


----------



## Cavedweller (Apr 23, 2013)

You think the colors on A. gigas are impressive, you should see some of the species with really vivid black and red markings, like Epibolus pulchripes, Pelmatojulus excisus, and the Centrobolus genus (who are apparently kinda delicate and hard to care for  )

The "not so spineless wonders" forum over here 

I guess most arachnophobes are afraid of scorpions and other arachnids in addition to spiders. Millipedes aren't arachnids, they're myriapods.


----------

